# Wall Warts?



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Can Anyone Tell Me Witch Wire Is Positive And Negative On Tomy Wall Warts Thanks.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

stoney creek said:


> Can Anyone Tell Me Witch Wire Is Positive And Negative On Tomy Wall Warts Thanks.


use a volt ohm meter, when the reading is positive the red is +. If it reads a negative # reverse leads.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Both the Tomy wall warts I have use black lamp cord. The wires are not marked. The "arrow" on the orange connector points toward the negative side of the output. You should check yours with a voltmeter to be sure.

If you have local Harbor Freight, a DVM is on sale fairly regularly for well under $10


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can check polarity with a car too. Take a stock slot car with everything in the standard out of box location (magnets and gears) and touch the wires from the power supply to the pickup shoes. When the positive terminal is touching the drivers side pickup shoe the car's wheels will turn in the direction that causes the car to move in the forward direction.


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------

